# Autodruise drainer thingey



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Mrs SDA has been taken by the ingenuity and usefulness of the chromed dish drainer device that Autocruise fit to the glass sink covers on their vans. I'm not sure if it's on their larger ones as we don't look at them as they won't fit on our drive.

She's wondering if it can be bought and fitted to other makes of van?

Andy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dish drainer*

Hi

I saw one of these but thought that the shape of the lift up cover governed the fitting of the drainer.....

Wonder if it could be modified though, or if you could do a decent job of a DIY version.

R


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

You're probably right Russell, on having a close look at the picture on the Vista webpage the sink is quite a distinctive shape, quite narrow and deep (not deep in a depth of sink way if you see what I mean) and that shape is ideal for the drainer fitment.

Our van's sink is circliar (as my daughter puts it) and the glass cover also goes over the gas hobs so I don't think the dimensions would work. It's still a brilliant bit of kit though.

BTW I understand from my friend that the Vista is being discontinued and that a new small Autocruise is due. I suspect it'll be a badge engineered 600EK Compact like the Startrail appears to be a badge engineered 680FB. Shame really cos it's a lovely unique little van and I treasure uniqueness. 

Unfortunately though uniqueness doesn't always keep the bean counters happy.

Andy


----------

